# Ampli de 500W RMS que opinan?



## qwe (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro quería mostrarles este circuito q me pasaron, quiero ver q onda si puede andar , como ven el circuito? Por casualidad alguien armo algo parecido ¿que opinan? Muchas gracias de antemano por la respuesta, chau


----------



## makine (Dic 26, 2006)

Yo lo que tu cogería y probaría de simularlo en algún programita, te recomiendo el Pspice o alguno que sea algo decente. Comprueba todo con las simulaciones , con tal fuente de entrada a ver como amplifica a la salida y asi. vamos requiere tiempo pero no es imposible. Saludos


----------



## maravillas (Sep 13, 2007)

si que funciona tal cual esta solo tendreis que modificar el potenciometro del vias, ya que al enchufarlo tiende a calentar los finales mjl21193 y los 21194 , la regulacion es de la siguiente manera. la entrada de señal la conectais a masa. osea malla mas signal junta.  con un tester en mano y medida de voltios  de 0 a 10 voltios. se conecta a la salida y se regula el vias etc asta que marque   0,0  nada de 1,0 ni  -1,0   , ni +xxx ni -xxx     , tiene que dar 0,0   osea 0 salida 
si por casualidad girando el pot totalmente no se queda en 0,0  añadir una resistencia al potenciometro y caso solucionado, por lo demás funciona perfecto.

yo e llegado a alimentarlo a 100+100 y aguanta sin modificación alguna.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

Lo descrito es el ajuste de offset, no de bias.

Si se ajusta el bias a cero, la distorsión de cruce por cero sera muy importante.

Un ajuste estimativo de bias seria ajustar hasta medir sobre las resistencias de 0,47 Ohm un voltaje de 4,7 mVCC para una carga fija total de la etapa de salida de 60mA.

Como verificación importante es conveniente medir la caida de tension en todas las resistencias, si alguna posee una importante diferencia significa que el Transistor asociado esta disparejo respecto a los otros (Distinta ganancia)

Este es un valor conservador y seguro, se tendrá que probar y corregir para mínima distorsión y calentamiento aceptable.


----------



## charlie22 (Sep 28, 2007)

Me interesa ese amplificador que muestras de 500 w lo malo que esos transistores difícilmente se consiguen aquí en MEXICO no me podrías dar algunos tips porque aqui lo mas grande que se consigue es el mj15022 y su par complementario mj15023 y otro seria el C 3281 y su complemento el A 1302 

Te lo agradecería de infinito.


----------



## borreguito2000 (Sep 28, 2007)

Puedes usar Transistores en Paralelo. lo unico que tienes que hacer. es modifcar la etapa de Pre-Amplificacion. Yo he utilizado el 2N3055 (ENCAPSULADO TO-3) En paralelo. lo inico que tienes que hace es ponerles en cada EMISOR una resistencia baja como .2 ohms!

y que el voltaje de los colectores de los transistores no pasen de 60 Volts. Me imagino que estas utilizando una fuente bi-polar!


----------



## nene (Oct 2, 2007)

hola, tal vez puedes revisar los bucles de masa, es un factor importante en la conexion de equipos de audio, y a veces no se tiene en cuenta a nivel amateur.

saludos

nene


----------



## maravillas (Dic 20, 2007)

quien quiera mas datos fotos etc  mi msn es NoLeíLasPolíticasDelForoYPorEsoMeEditaronElMensaje@ForosDeElectrónica.Com estare encantado


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 21, 2007)

Buenos días Manolo, te escribo también desde Valencia, si eres tan amable, lo que podías hacer para dar la máxima divulgación al magnífico circuito que has montado, es mandar por e-mail toda la información al moderador del foro y el que cree un post nuevo y la suba para que la disfrutemos todos. Mi intención es que no te frían tu e-mail (por cierto Penélope, como hecho de menos mis festivales de juventud). Recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## cronos (Ene 3, 2008)

hola  maravillas, amigo me parece haber visto ese amplificador en otro lado aqui mismo en el foro, por qué  mejor subes todos los datos aquí, para colaborar con todos.

desde México saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 3, 2008)

que tal hermanos del foro, feliz año a todos.

estaba encantado con este circuito pero como siempre surge la duda de como se HACE correctemente la calibracion de dicho amplificador, se deberia de organizar un tuto con calibraciones de amplificador con las configuraciondes mas comunes en cuanto a distintas formas y diseños de las etabas de pres y drives en los amplificador, ya que esto seria de gran ayuda a todo el foro y evitaria DESASTRES al intentar que uno mismo calibre su propio amplificador.

Gracias por su atensión y saludos a todos los hermanos unidos por la electronica jejejejje
Desde Mexico
Tacatomon


----------



## Nemesis (Ene 6, 2010)

hola disculpen quien puede dar informacion sobre este amplificador de 500w es real o ficcion? ya que estoy mmuy interesado en hacerlo porque tengo el transformador y filtros adecuados para el.


----------



## palomo (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola Nemesis bienvenido al foro pero te tengo malas noticias, el amigo ("""") maravillas pidio su baja de este foro, salio trasquilado peor que borreguito, del amplificador no se tiene tiene noticia alguna y Fogonazo o cualquier otro moderador te va a aplicar la ley Jasper por revivir temas viejos, imaginate 2 años de antiguedad desde el ultimo comentario, en el foro encontraras amplificadores que ya fueron armados y probados por varios usuarios con exelentes resultados, como el Ladalec, el clon Crest-audio, el clon Peavey 1200, clon QSC 700 etc. etc. ocupa el buscador que este no muerde y veras una gran variedad de proyectos. 

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis (Ene 9, 2010)

ups..! chamo disculpa tenias razon yo leei esas reglas pero ni idea que estaba haciendo mal en escribir eso ya me da miedo escribir jeje he metido la pata como 2 veces. Gracias por la bienvenida men. y mil disculpas al foro.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola Némesis.

Para serte franco, este ampli no me da muy buena espina. Es una salida Sziklai/Darlington. Debería andar, pero se puede poner a oscilar MUY feo.

En potencias tan altas conviene usar las salidas Darlington por su mayor estabilidad. Buscá por Gran Señal, que hay varios de esta potencia (y más) ya armados y probados, pero tené presente que no son algo barato ni fácil de hacer como primer proyecto.
Antes de embarcarte en la construcción de uno de estos, averiguá muy bien los costos (principalmente de la fuente y los TR de salida), la disponibilidad de los materiales (los semiconductores en particular suelen ser los más difíciles de conseguir) y las habilidades que serán necesarias para construirlo y ajustarlo (que no son pocas).

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis (Ene 13, 2010)

ok cacho muchisimas gracias men. no este no esmi primer proyecto ya he hecho amplificadores antes pero nunca he pasado de los 200w y ahora si quiero, los semiconductores por aqui en venezuela se consiguen todos men el problema es el transformador que siempre hay que mandarlo a hacerlo. bueno buscare y cualquier duda te pregunto gracias po tu respuesta.Saludos.


----------



## pinocho (May 16, 2011)

HOLA--- bueno* Y*o arme este amplificador bueno  funciona  bien pero no esa potencia que  quiero  .. cuando lo arme  me decía  que era d e  200w tal ves pueda modificar algo.....los transistores de  salida son d1047 y b817e   y los  driver son    tip41  y tip42  saludos


----------



## palomo (May 17, 2011)

Pinocho te va a empezar a crecer la nariz. disculpa amigo bienvenido al foro, si la potencia que dices que armaste es la que esta posteado al principio del hilo estas mal, este ocupa lo MJL y son mas grandes en comparacion de los d1047 y si ocupas como driver los TIP, imagino que tu ampli no debe estar alimentado mas aya de los +-50volts, si ocupaste este diagrama para hacer los cambios que dices la verdad jamas te va a dar la potencia para el que fue diseñado, a lo mucho y estando generoso te entregara como 300w a 4Ohms


----------

